# When is it time to switch a pup to adult food?



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog is about 10 months and I was always told wait a year or longer to switch food but Im not sure. Also what is the best overall brand of hard food that provides all the necessary nutrition and is reasonably affordable at large quantities. I saw the food post already but I am not familiar with a lot of these brands. Thanks.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> My dog is about 10 months and I was always told wait a year or longer to switch food but Im not sure. Also what is the best overall brand of hard food that provides all the necessary nutrition and is reasonably affordable at large quantities. I saw the food post already but I am not familiar with a lot of these brands. Thanks.


Hi Tom

You should be changing that dogs food from puppy to adult best to use the same brand so the change is much easier 
I received you email and are you planning on going to raw or staying with a kibble. 
Hun you NEED to change your dogs from the CRAP you are feeding. You are doing nothing for those dogs. 
Please let me know about the raw.

I know a few others have gotten to me about raw and I am truly sorry I have not gotten back to you but I plan too. I will be doign a combo email to you all regarding questions.

Thanks

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

General rule of thumb for switching to adult formula is 11-12 months of age. Raw is definately the best way to go, but if you're wanting to stick with fool proof kibble ...I use an all life stages formula from Flint River Ranch. They are the most reasonably priced hypo allergenic all life stages kibble. I use the *Lamb Millet and Rice Formula *which contains no soy, wheat, corn, or poultry. You order the food online and it is shipped to your door with no shipping fees and they do not charge tax. They are sponsored by independent dealers and if you Google Flint River Ranch you will come up with a bazillion different dealers websites most of which offer first time buyer incentives like 10-20% off your first order. I used to shop around for the percentage off every time i ordered, but after many times of trial and error I have come across my favorite dealer so i desided to stick around even after the promo stopped. This dealer is alot more professional than the others that i have dealt with, and you get your dog food FAST. All dealers have the same product, but it's a matter of who you click with I guess. I ordered my dogs food 3 days ago and it was at my gate yesterday. 2 days! sometimes it takes 3-4 but it's well worth it. We have 3 dogs so we go through 200 pounds with every 3 or so months. Here's the link so you can check it out for yourself.

http://www.aplus-flint-river-ranch.com/


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I always switch mine aroung 10-11 months


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> You should be changing that dogs food from puppy to adult best to use the same brand so the change is much easier
> I received you email and are you planning on going to raw or staying with a kibble.
> ...


Honestly I dont know I was going to go with a combination of raw and kibble but this is where I lack so much info. I really have no idea what would be good and what wouldnt be or what kind of raw diet would be the best or even the best kibble.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> Honestly I dont know I was going to go with a combination of raw and kibble but this is where I lack so much info. I really have no idea what would be good and what wouldnt be or what kind of raw diet would be the best or even the best kibble.


Well I will say this I have posted the best dog foods out there on previous posting just go find them

Kibble diet you are spending about minimun of 30 to 55 dollars for each bag 
RAW diet you will be spending about 40 to 60 dollars for a 2 week of meals 
if you are going to do both you need to look at what you are feeding and will it benefit 
you are feeding now Beniful and let me say it is CRAP so you are giving your dogs no good value to food that back runs you about 19 to 25 dollars 
Think about if you have the time engery and funds to do what you are thinking about

Deb


----------

